

Code obfuscation mixing 32 and 64 bit mode instructions - 2510c39011c5
http://scrammed.blogspot.com/2014/10/code-obfunscation-mixing-32-and-64-bit.html

======
tux3
Damn, that's clever. I knew you needed a segment with the Long bit set to run
in 64bit from IA-32e, but I didn't know windows kept a public one ready at all
times.

------
AlyssaRowan
Handy if you want to make a polyglot…

